# A pattern 4 U



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I was fooling around on this rainy day, trying to come up with a new pattern. It doesn't look original but it is. It has a wide fork-top to accommodate 1" flat bands and a low fork. Small enough for a pocket, too. Don't know if I'll ever make it, but maybe somebody on here will?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice design, i may have to give it a try


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I was fooling around on this rainy day, trying to come up with a new pattern. It doesn't look original but it is. It has a wide fork-top to accommodate 1" flat bands and a low fork. Small enough for a pocket, too. Don't know if I'll ever make it, but maybe somebody on here will?


Is this the shooter your using now?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> I was fooling around on this rainy day, trying to come up with a new pattern. It doesn't look original but it is. It has a wide fork-top to accommodate 1" flat bands and a low fork. Small enough for a pocket, too. Don't know if I'll ever make it, but maybe somebody on here will?


Is this the shooter your using now?
[/quote]

No, it's the one I just threw away because of the cracks!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

it looks like it has potential for a good shooter!


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

looks nice. Is that hand drawn?

here's mine: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4881823792_7354b38905_z.jpg

super wide through-fork. 
my first board cut, though i kind of botched it. gonna take a lot of sanding to make it symmetrical after a slight mishap with the jigsaw.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks like a nice design for a full-blown ergo!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> Dnullify:
> looks nice. Is that hand drawn?


No, I use a cad program. Your design looks more promising, though.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the plan! I made a few of these, the smaller ones for tubes and BBs and I scaled it up a bit for some bands, good thing I have big hands.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

nice looking fork DH should be a fine shooter


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

You know I love your designs dayhiker, I may need to whip one up


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

So couldnt resist making another dayhiker design, This time instead of doing just a plain old boardcut I took a small branch of some sort of ironwood that grows native to my area, Split it down the middle and used each half to make a palmswell. The addition of the palmswell I find makes this design extremely confortable to hold especially with the scalloping done right where the handle meets the fork. This makes it very easy to wrap fingers around secure and snug. Stained dark walnut with 3 coats of semi gloss poly.

Another gorgeous slingshot design will certainly be a keeper in my collection.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hi thanks for your pattern.
I have made mine, shoots very well I need to file some corners to increase confort and perhaps same hole to make it ligther ;-)
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker, I have made a bunch of these now and given several away. People who come over to shoot can try several different sling shots I have made and they all come back to this one...crazy! Great plan thanks again!


----------

